# cube bikes



## deagan (Apr 14, 2021)

hi

I was looking at the Cube Stereo 150 C:62 and couldn't find too many reviews. Was wondering what you guys thought about the bike.

thanks


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

They don't sell in the USA. You can use a website like myGermany to purchase on your behalf and get it shipped to you.


----------



## deagan (Apr 14, 2021)

TylerVernon said:


> They don't sell in the USA. You can use a website like myGermany to purchase on your behalf and get it shipped to you.


Thanks I didn't know that do you know if chain reaction will ship to the usa


----------

